# Cannot Access Rental in Kindle for PC



## Quicksting (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi. I can't access a textbook I rented on my Kindle for PC program. I had rented it a couple years ago, and then did not need it again until recently. I re-rented it, only to find that my Kindle of PC does not want to open it. I hate the textbook too, but I still need it open.

When I open Kindle for PC, it says Expired. I go to Tools -> Manage Your Kindle..., go to the textbook, and tell it to deliver to all my devices. I refresh my Library in my Kindle for PC, and the Expired tag disappears at the little download icon appears instead. I click that...and nothing happens. I clicked it and left it for half a day and nothing happens. The options to go into the book and read it do nothing as well. If I close Kindle for PC and reopen it, the Expired tag is back. I can rinse and repeat the above steps as many times as I want and the same things happen.

Clicking "Sync and Check for New Items" does not solve it. Clicking refresh on the Library does not solve it. Clicking "Check for Problems..." does not solve it.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't used the rental system so have nothing helpful to suggest except that you should probably contact kindle customer service. It might be working as designed and you're just missing something. Or there might be a glitch in your archive listing somewhere.

Sorry . . . . .


----------

